

Ask HN: Best Tips and Pratices for a wannabe software consultant - dudurocha

Hey guys. Just had a failed startup and I don't feel any desire to start all over again in the short run.<p>My team has the opportunity to get a contract, to make a mobile app for another company. So, I wanted to know from you guys, what are the best practices to make a software shop. I ask in a Software Engineering way, and in a marketing way. Thanks so much!
======
smartwater
Running a development firm is a lot more than just engineering and marketing.
It's a full fledged business and everything that comes with it.

~~~
dudurocha
Thanks! Do you have any experience running it? Could you help me?

~~~
smartwater
I recommend reading this post: [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/03/20/running-a-
software-busin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/03/20/running-a-software-
business-on-5-hours-a-week/)

Some other gems are in here: <http://www.kalzumeus.com/greatest-hits/>

That is patio11's blog, he is a well respected member here.

